# مشكلة فى ثلاجة إيديال 12 قدم



## lidoooo_vip (23 يونيو 2010)

الفريزر شغال زى الفل ومنفصل عن باقى جسم الثلاجة والثلاجة مبتسعقش ( مبتبردش ) 
العيب يكون فين 
وأعمل ايه 
مع العلم إن فيه فتحة بين الفريزر وباقى الثلاجة أقفلها ولأ أفتحها 
أرجو الرد بسرعة


----------



## lidoooo_vip (23 يونيو 2010)

هل من مجيب


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (23 يونيو 2010)

أخى الفاضل / السلام عليكم
هل الثلاجة عادية ولا نوفروست ؟


----------



## mottohotto (24 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ما دام فى بوابه فى الفريزر يبقه دى ثلاجه نوفروست 
الحل 
تفتح البوابه على ربع فتحه فقط و كلما زادت الفتحه كلما زاد التبريد و تبدأ المنتجات على الرف الاول بالتجمد و ده اكيد مش هتحبه لانك لو عاوز تجمد يبقه هتحط فى الفريزر اذا افتح البوابه ربع فتحه و تابعنا بالرد 
شكرا


----------



## lidoooo_vip (24 يونيو 2010)

أنا غسلت الثلاجة وفتحت الفتحة بين الفريزر والثلاجة وشغلتها حوالى 10 ساعات باردوا الفريزر شغال تمام والثلاجة لسه مبتسعقش


----------



## eng.osamaa (24 يونيو 2010)

اخي الكريم 
اذا كانت الثلاجة من نوع نوفروست او يتم نقل التبريد عن طريق مروحة فاليك اسباب المشكلة
1-ممكن ان تكون الروحة ضعيفة
2-ممكن ان يكون التوماتيك في الثلاجة عطلان
3-ممكن ان يكون الهيتر او التايمر او طبلة الديفروست وارجو التركيز على هؤلاء الثلاثة لانه اغلب الاعطال
تكون من احدى الثلاثة 
4-ممكن ان يكون شبر الباب 
5-ممكن ان يكون البوابة بين الفريزر وكبينة الثلاجة 
مثل ما ترى الاعطال ممكن ان تكون كثيرة ويجب عليك فحص كل شيء مع وجود الخبرة.
وارجو الاستفادة وعلى الله التوفيق ولا تنسانا من الدعاء


----------



## lidoooo_vip (25 يونيو 2010)

الثلاجة عادية وليست نوفرست 
وكما قلت الفريزر شغال كويس 
فيها موتور من الخلف وشبكة للتبريد فى خلفية الثلاجة من أسفل لأعلى 
هل ممكن يكون العيب فى الترموستات 
أرجو الرد بسرعة


----------



## mottohotto (25 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
العيب تسريب فى الملف الخاص بالكابينه السفلى او سدد بالدائره يجب استدعاء فنى متخصص لعمل الازم 
شكرا


----------



## mosadmhd (25 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hussien390 (25 يونيو 2010)

الاخ العزيز لديك تسريب والعلاج هو هناك انبوب داخل فى بدن الثلاجة وهو يخص المكثف يلفى ويركب فلتر وتشحن


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (25 يونيو 2010)

أخى الفاضل / من الأفضل تركيب فريزر جديد من النوع المطبوع ومرآة حجم كبير . أو اشترى ثلاجة جديدة .


----------



## lidoooo_vip (27 يونيو 2010)

هو دا فعلا العيب أنا أتأكدت منه 
هل الأفضل التوكيل أو أى فنى صيانة يصلح هذا العيب
وشكرا 
وهل كما أسمع أجور الصيانة فى التوكيل عالية جداً


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (27 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والله أنا أفضل فنى محترف لتركيب الفريزر والمرآة وتركيب كابلاري جديد وماسورة للراجع وفلتر جديد وعمل اللحامات اللازمة وعزل الراجع وعمل تفريغ وشحن وهذة الشغلانة غير مكلفة كثيراً وعندك فى البيت. ولكن التوكيل سوف يغير كابينة الثلاجة بالكامل ومصاريف النقل والشحن مكلفة جداً وتكون الثلاجة معرضة لنفس المشكلة مستقبلاً وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق &


----------



## mohamed abrahim (7 يوليو 2010)

الاخ السائل اولا ليك مشكله وهى تسريب فى المرايه الموضوعه فى كابينه الثلاجه اسفل الفريزر ويتم تاكيد ذلك بقيامك يالتاكد من كميه العاز المشحون به الثلاجه ثانيا ممن يكون فيه سدد فى المرايه من زيت الكباس لذا يرجى عند فك المواسير التاكد من كميه الغاز او ابدا بمتابعه الفريزر اذا نقص التبريد من احد جوانب الفريزر فيكون ذلك ناتج لتسريب الغاز ثالثا وجود سدد فى الفلتر اما ام تاكدت بعدم وجود تسريب فيجب اولا طرد الشحنه القديمه من الثلاجه ثم قم بعمليه تسخين الفريزر عن طريق وضع وعاء من الماء المغلى داخل الفريزر واغلقه الباب الخاص به اما ان المرايه ظاهره امامك فى الكابينه قم باتخسين السرع عليها بوضع ماءمغلى ثم قم بفك وصله الماسور الواصله من الفريزرالى الكمبروسر من عند الكبروسر طبعا ودلك بعد عمليه القيام بتظيف الشبكه الخارجيه وتركيب الفلتر الجديد واجعل فتحه السحي الخاصه بالشحن مفتوحه وقم بتشغيل الكمبريسور وقم بغلق ماسوره الفريزر التى قمت بفكها حتى يتجمع بها ضغط ثم افتحها مره واحده سوف تجد بعد مرتين او خمس مرات الزيت يخرج من الفريزر والمرايه عن طريق هذه الماسور ثم كرر ذلك حتى ينقطع الزيت نهائيا ثم قم باستبدال الفلتر مره اخرى وقم باعاده الشحن من جديد وان شلاء الله الثلاجه هتشتغل وهتبقى كويسه والله الموفق


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (7 يوليو 2010)

أخي العزيز في ثلاجة ايديال النوفرست يوجد ملف تبريد خاص بالكابينه السفلي وفي الغالب سيكون هذا الملف لايصل اليه وسيط التبريد بصوره جيده وعليك مراجعته


----------



## محمد تمام الاسود (8 يوليو 2010)

اخي الكريم اضافه الى الاسباب المذكورة عليك الانتباه الى ضغط ضاغط التبريد (( اي ضغطه ضعيف واقل من 450 bsi )) او يوجد تسريب في الغاز


----------



## كابتن اكرم (8 يوليو 2010)

اخي اتبع الخطوات التاليه حتى يكون الفحص مضبوط اذا كانت الثلاجه ذات دوائر التبريد العاديه 
فحص الاوفرلود والرلي / بواسطة مقياس المقاومه (الاوميتر ) المسؤوله على تشغيل الكباس (كمبرسر) 
فحص اقطاب الكمبرسر / c_ s _r تفحص الاقطاب مع بعض بواسطة الاميتر اذا اشر الجهاز يعني الملف سليم 
واذا لن يؤشر معناها الملف تالف لازم بتبدل الكمبريسر 
فحص الثرموستات / موجوده اسفل الفريز والفحص بسيط اسحب لفيش وصلهن مباشر 
اذا تاكدنا من سلامة الكمبرسر وسلامة الثرموستات لازم نعمل اختبار لدائرة التبريد 
1- وجود عائق بالماسوره الشعريه 
2-وجود رطوبه داخل دائرة التبريد 
3-عندما يكون الفريون موش مضبوط اقل او اكثر او رديء 
هذه تحتاج الى فني أسألك الدعاء


0

الفحص الابتدائي / ا


----------



## aziz42001 (17 مايو 2013)

كل الشكررررررررررررررر


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (17 مايو 2013)

اذا كانت الثلاجة من نوع الديفروست بتكون المشكلة تسكير في الدورة تسكير زيت العمل على فتح دورة التبريد من قبل فني وفحص الضاغط وتنظيف الدورة وشحن الثلاجة مرة اخرى . واذا كانت الثلاجة من نوع النوفروست يرجى العمل على فتح مجاري الهواء الراجع من الثلاجة الى الفريزر


----------



## السيد20100 (27 يونيو 2013)

انا عندى ثلاجة ايديال 10 الفريزر نصفه بيعمل ثلج والنصف الاخر لا يجمد ما المشكلة


----------

